# Hopefully a pic?



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi I saw other photos of everyones hair babies and hope to post apic of my hairy hairy baby 20 month old Keeshond -Anouk


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I want it gimme it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So cute and so cuddly. Thanks for pic


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

wow!! a lovely cuddly doggie, just like a teddy bear

Anne


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Gorgeous, have you polished her? nose :lol: 

Anne


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

*Another "bear" pic"*

Thanks for the comments . she loves going on her travels and collects many admirers along the way! here she is in the Cairngorms at Easter!


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

You have a lovely looking dog. Much hairier than our 5 1/2 year old Weimeraner called Casper.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Atleast I am not the only Dutch native on the site. Although Anouk is a bit fluffier than me and has a purple tongue.

Lovely dogs.

Maddie


----------

